# Was muß ein eigener Server haben?



## Seven Secrets (15. April 2004)

Ich möchte für meine verschiedenen Projekte jetzt doch einen eigenen Root Server mieten. Dabei bin ich auf die Grundfunktionen des Servers angewiesen, d. h. sie sollten schon installiert sein.

Was ist wichtig? Was ist unnötig und wofür ist was?

  Apache Webserver  (http)
  Perl  (Skript)
  proFTPd FTP Server  (ftp)
  PHP4  (Skript)
  mySQL Server (Datenbank)  
  Postfix Mailserver  (Was ist das?)
  qpopper POP3 Server  (Was ist das?)
  Webmin Servermanagement (Adminumgebung )

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wo man sich vorher darüber vernünftig informieren kann?


----------



## Consti (15. April 2004)

> Postfix Mailserver (Was ist das?)
> qpopper POP3 Server (Was ist das?)



Meines wissens nach sind das Mail Server. KAnn man mit dem grossen von web.de / lycos / msn vergleichen nur halt in klein. Du kannst alles selber einstellen und so. Wenn du das auf Textbasis machen willst, ist das glaub ich nicht so ganz einfach.

Du kannst dann über deinen eigenen Server Mails empfangen (über Pop3) und senden (imap; smtp).


----------



## Christian Fein (15. April 2004)

Du solltest dir keinen Root Server holen.

Nicht bevor du dich minimum 1 Jahr lang intensiev mit der Administration von 
Servern beschäftigt hast.

Gründe habe ich hier schon desöfteren dargelegt.


----------



## JohannesR (15. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Consti _
> *... und senden (imap; smtp). *


IMAP (Internet Message Access Protocol) hat nichts mit dem versenden von eMails zu tun, das ist die Aufgabe von SMTP (Simple Mail Transfer Protocol).


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. April 2004)

> Was muß ein eigener Server haben?


Einen qualifizierten Administrator ! 

Mehr ist dazu glaube ich nicht zu sagen, oder?


----------



## Seven Secrets (15. April 2004)

Danke, das man mich versucht so zahlreich daruf hin zu weisen, daß ich es nicht weiß! Schön, wollt ja von euch lernen. Nun weiß ich aber immer noch nicht, was wichtig ist dafür.

thx. 4 all!


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. April 2004)

Nope, wir wollen Dir nicht auf die Nase binden, das Du es nicht weißt. Wir wollen Dich warnen bzw. davon abhalten Dir evtl. ärger einzuhandeln und mehr arbeit als Dir lieb ist.
Ein gut funktionierender - sicherer - Server ist nicht mal eben so zusammengeschustert.

Es steckt SEHR VIEL ARBEIT und SEHR VIEL LERNEN und SEHR VIEL ZEIT dahinter.

Wenn Du nicht davon abzubringen bist rate ich dir zu http://www.debianhowto.de .



Aber ein Managed Server ist die bessere alternative, damit sich qualifiziertes Personal um die Sicherheit kümmert!

Jeder vernünftige Mensch würde von Webmin/Confixx/PDAdmin abraten, weil er das selbst kann.
Wie gesagt, wir meinen das net böse 
Aber nur weil wir nicht nur das sagen, was man von uns hören möchte ... sind wir net böse


----------



## JohannesR (16. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Aber nur weil wir nicht nur das sagen, was man von uns hören möchte ... sind wir net böse *


Ich schon, aber nur, wenn ich auf quasi lernresistente User treffe, die weder die Boardsuche noch ihr Hirn benutzen.  Damit bist jetzt nicht du gemeint, solange du dir *keinen* Rootserver mietest.


----------

